# When do I get rid of this terrible puppy hair??



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Im not ...sure .what i can tell you is paisley is 9 months and just started her coat change in the last few weeks. I kept reading on here everyone's stories of matting more quickly than you can brush.i started getting nervous nothing was happening i was scared she would have a fine puppy coat that was hard to scissors for ever! .lol then one day matsand the next day mats!! Lol. She still has most of her puppy coat but now she has a little lift. So it should be coming soon fo:act-up:r your pup.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two still have very soft hair at 18 months old, although the hair is very dense and springy and much easier to scissor. It sure does mat through coat change though.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

9 months doesn't sound so bad... I've been hearing closer to 12 from the ladies I work with, which worried me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a year old mini who has either not had a coat change yet or I have been lucking with matting. Based on what everyone says it's probably not the latter.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Specman said:


> I have a year old mini who has either not had a coat change yet or I have been lucking with matting. Based on what everyone says it's probably not the latter.


I have heard people who have said they've had few matting issues. You will know if the coat has changed because the fur will not be as fine, and it will begin to have curls or ringlets instead of just crimped puppy fur.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My OT is going on 2 years in a few days & she I believe has all of her adult coat in now. Fist off she never really matted but I am a groomer so she was bathed weekly & groomed weekly as well. The first spot to change into adult coat was her head, neck, back along spine & last her legs.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love my girls 
Puppy coat and ill be soooooo sad when her coat changes. Being a groomer, I always love having the fresh groomed look on her and with the puppy coat it stays straight longer, haha. Scissoring it doesn't bother because most grooming I do is scissor work on all breeds all coats and all textures so I've evolved through the years..haha.

I am SO dreading the coat change because even though Aria gets a bath and brushed every Wednesday and some Saturdays, and brushed out every single night, I know right now she just doesn't tangle so brushing takes like 5 to ten minutes, but once her thicker curlier coat comes in I'm afraid how long it will take, and because I have her in a show puppy clip and am growing it out, I know her grooming process will continue to take longer. Also, she is the craziest puppy ever when she is outside, and every mud puddle is her best friend, and she LOVES digging muddy holes and she is clumsy so she slips and lands on her shoulder, face, hip or butt all the time, and she is white! LOL AT least when she dries, the mud shakes out mostly, but I'm terrified how quickly she is going to Matt when she is older while being so darn active. Something I'm not willing to do is to deprive my dog from being a dog though, and if her activities compromise the hairstyles I want to keep her in, well then I will just have to modify the cuts to keep up with her activity. 
I mean, if she doesn't care that she looks like a haggard old bum, then why should I right?? As long as she is having the time of her life..haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree hunny... While I want to keep Conan in a continental, well most definitely downgrade to a bikini cut if he decides to take up hiking and swimming haha! I don't really mind scissoring the puppy coat, but I LOVE scissoring poodle coats so I just am very impatient! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Specman said:


> I have a year old mini who has either not had a coat change yet or I have been lucking with matting. Based on what everyone says it's probably not the latter.


Cali is a 14-month old mpoo and has her full adult coat. It is very thick and very curly. I never had a problem during the coat change either other than the occasional little mat. I was dreading it because of what I'd read here so maybe I got lucky too. :smile:


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

caroline429 said:


> Cali is a 14-month old mpoo and has her full adult coat. It is very thick and very curly. I never had a problem during the coat change either other than the occasional little mat. I was dreading it because of what I'd read here so maybe I got lucky too. :smile:




So does the baby hair fall out and get replaced with coarser curlier hair or does the baby hair stay and just change in texture? I know this may seem like a stupid question to some but this is my first spoo.:embarrassed2: Dex is 8 months old and his hair is crimping but not really matting. It is still limp. He hasnt had a body trim yet but I noticed that when I scissored over his rump the hair instantly seemed curlier and thicker like a sheep????? Is that adult hair?


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

The puppy hair falls out and is replaced by adult hair.  Poodles do shed but because of the nature of their coats, most hair that is shed tends to stay in their coats instead of dropping onto the floor. 

It probably is adult coat you're starting to see. If I remember correctly, Cali's coat started changing first along her back.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

caroline429 said:


> The puppy hair falls out and is replaced by adult hair.  Poodles do shed but because of the nature of their coats, most hair that is shed tends to stay in their coats instead of dropping onto the floor.
> 
> It probably is adult coat you're starting to see. If I remember correctly, Cali's coat started changing first along her back.


Yes, coat change seems to start at the back at the base of the tail for some reason and work it's way forward; if you blow dry that rump section, doesn't it feel nice and crisp and easy to scissor? That's how all of your dog's coat will feel after coat change is complete!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max's coat is very curly. I brush him out and it is back to curls within hours. Fortunately I like his curls! So, maybe I was lucky. I know having said that he will be one large matt when I get home!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, I need to hijack this thread for a moment! I have a puppy coat topknot question. I want to to the long fluffy blended topknot and have been letting her puppy coat grow. But it is very floppy and fly away and difficult to keep up in bands and out of her eyes. She is constantly peering out from underneath her overgrown eyebrows. 

Should I just trim her topknot out of her eyes and start over once the has her adult coat? Or do I stick with it?


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Erin said:


> I have heard people who have said they've had few matting issues. You will know if the coat has changed because the fur will not be as fine, and it will begin to have curls or ringlets instead of just crimped puppy fur.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Not in my pup's case. He had curls from the time I got him at just shy of 8wks. He's 14mos. now and his adult coat is still not in all the way. He has very coarse, tight curls at the base of his tail and down the back and base of his neck, but the rest of him is still soft with looser curls though it's hard to tell because I keep him so short 

I can't wait for the rest of the coat change-out to finish. His adult coat is so much easier to take care of and looks good even when damp.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pluto said:


> Oh, I need to hijack this thread for a moment! I have a puppy coat topknot question. I want to to the long fluffy blended topknot and have been letting her puppy coat grow. But it is very floppy and fly away and difficult to keep up in bands and out of her eyes. She is constantly peering out from underneath her overgrown eyebrows.
> 
> Should I just trim her topknot out of her eyes and start over once the has her adult coat? Or do I stick with it?


Have you tried tying her hair with 2 bands? 1 above each eye? Or even 4? Double each side? I would wait it out, it takes a long time to grow it out I wouldn't trim it to start over. You could also try spraying it was a texturizing spray when you are banding it.

Others may have more ideas, but this is what I do with my girl and ha worked out great for her


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

